# Datsun Repair Manuals



## babaganoch (May 11, 2010)

I have a large selection of Datsun and Nissan factory service manuals on dvd in pdf format. I have as old as the 60's all the way to new Nissans. Email [email protected] with your year and model and I will let you know what I have. $15 in Canada, including shipping. $20 for anywhere else including shipping.


----------



## jogz04 (Mar 17, 2010)

Haynes Repair Manual for the Datsun Pick-up 620 Series (OHC engines) for 1973 thru 1979 has clear instructions and hundreds of photographs to help you perform anything from simple maintenance to basic repairs. Whether you're a beginner or a pro, you can save big with Haynes!


----------



## babaganoch (May 11, 2010)

Those other manuals are ok but they are not as acurate as the Nissan factory service manuals.


----------



## tin-bsr (Aug 9, 2010)

I am looking for a LAUREL REPAIR MANUAL in 1983 but I lived in Vietnam, How do i pay to u? E-mail: [email protected]. Thks


----------

